# Tanti auguri @perplesso



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2016)

Ho pensato che gradisci più questa della torta :d 



:bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho pensato che gradisci più questa della torta :d
> 
> View attachment 12237
> 
> :bacio::bacio::bacio:


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] augurissimiiiiiiiii!!!!!

sei quasi santo ieri era il Comoleanno del Papa !!!!!


----------



## Piperita (18 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## ologramma (18 Dicembre 2016)

lo vedi che il momento arriva per tutti ma solo una volta l'anno quindi quando è il fatidico giorno ci sta la soddisfazione pensare che molte persone ti ricordano facendoti gli auguri di un buon compleanno 
E vai :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:










nb. spero non siano molti


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Buon compleanno!


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2016)

grazie a tutti


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri. (Anche se in ritardo).


----------



## brenin (19 Dicembre 2016)

Tanti auguri.... seppur in ritardo....


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] son passati 15 anni, datevi una mossa altrimenti la gobba scappa.....


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

noi ci si prova.    ma è sempre un casino


----------



## marietto (19 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri... Pure in ritardo


----------

